# Acrylic Viv Doors



## Vivarium_World (Dec 28, 2009)

found a website that offers a cut to size service on acrylic. Also noticed a 'solid polycarbonate' which is apparently 200 times stronger than glass which i have used in the past. Very cheap, worth a look guys

Liv Supplies - Polycarbonate, UPVC Fascias, Soffits, Acrylic, Perspex, Gutteringhttp://www.livsupplies.co.uk


----------



## volly (Mar 6, 2009)

That's the cheapest 4mm Poly Carb I've ever seen.

But £12.00 delivery for 2 small pieces to fit a 2ft viv?

Works out cheaper for me to buy toughened glass to be honest.

Good site though.


----------



## dizzee (Nov 3, 2008)

cheers mate, useful site £110 for 

8 bits 470mm x 381mm 4mm acry
4 bits 1080mm x 533mm 4m acry

i got quoted 200 pound for glass


----------



## Dragon Wolf (Oct 27, 2009)

Cheers mate, I've marked the site for when I do my new viv build, the prices look well reasonable :2thumb:


----------



## volly (Mar 6, 2009)

dizzee said:


> i got quoted 200 pound for glass


sorry - don't mean to hi-jack this thread but i can get 4mm toughened glass that size for a HELL of a lot less than £200.

that's a very over priced quote you've had.


the website that the OP posted though IS a very cheap site for the product - it's just that glass works out cheaper for me.


----------



## leecb0 (Apr 14, 2009)

volly said:


> sorry - don't mean to hi-jack this thread but i can get 4mm toughened glass that size for a HELL of a lot less than £200.
> 
> that's a very over priced quote you've had.
> 
> ...


then double the price to polish the sides


----------



## volly (Mar 6, 2009)

leecb0 said:


> then double the price to polish the sides


No, not at all.

The sides come polished.


----------



## FourEd (Feb 17, 2010)

Wooden doors are often well manufactured. Although wood is a natural product, the sizes do not generally vary dur to the techniques used to make them. Well made vinyl casings should be made to a specific size.


----------



## Vivarium_World (Dec 28, 2009)

FourEd said:


> Wooden doors are often well manufactured. Although wood is a natural product, the sizes do not generally vary dur to the techniques used to make them. Well made vinyl casings should be made to a specific size.


What you on about???


----------



## Vivarium_World (Dec 28, 2009)

volly said:


> That's the cheapest 4mm Poly Carb I've ever seen.
> 
> But £12.00 delivery for 2 small pieces to fit a 2ft viv?
> 
> ...


 
I think they have changed the delivery charge to £8 so a bit cheaper. I have ordered since i found site and all arrived ok. No problems.


----------



## volly (Mar 6, 2009)

Vivarium_World said:


> What you on about???


ha ha ha, i was wondering the same.
who would want wooden doors on a viv?



Vivarium_World said:


> I think they have changed the delivery charge to £8 so a bit cheaper. I have ordered since i found site and all arrived ok. No problems.


£8? that's good but still works out cheaper for me to buy toughened glass locally.
to be honest, i also found out that poly carb/perspex e.t.c. scratches really easily - might be stronger than glass in the way of taking abuse, but surface protection matters a lot really when people want a nice clear view into thier vivs.

just my personal thoughts though


----------



## hondaadam (Feb 18, 2010)

poly carb looks good but my beardies are forever trying to get out, will the poly carb not just end up all scratched??


----------

